# Small Cheese Board



## NCWoodArt (Oct 5, 2013)

In an effort to find some uses for my thousands of pen blanks & some scrap size pieces of wood I was saving for inlay work that never happened I decided to try something new to me.

This is 3 pieces of Flame Maple ( slight error on my part one of the blanks was inadvertently turned out of the other two grain patterns) :dash2:
Inside wood is African Orange Padauk & trimmed out with some Wenge.

3" wide x 6" long x 3/4" thick.

Please feel free to share your comments & suggestions. I am primarily a wood turner.












Bill


----------



## justturnin (Oct 5, 2013)

I would call it an error is the odd blank was on the outside but worked perfect in the middle. Really changes it up. Really nice work. 

Question though. Where do you get cheese that small?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 5, 2013)

We are redneck here cheese to us is those cheese rolls about the size of a 1lb pack of sausage.

Bill


----------



## ButchC (Oct 5, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> In an effort to find some uses for my thousands of pen blanks & some scrap size pieces of wood I was saving for inlay work that never happened I decided to try something new to me.
> 
> This is 3 pieces of Flame Maple ( slight error on my part one of the blanks was inadvertently turned out of the other two grain patterns) :dash2:
> Inside wood is African Orange Padauk & trimmed out with some Wenge.
> ...



I think that your error (read design opportunity) looks very nice. To the uninitiated it probably looks like three distinct types of wood.

I make lots of my own design opportunities.

Butch


----------



## indonesianwood (Oct 6, 2013)

i always love segmented flatwork.
its really cool.
but i dont like chees at all its taste weird for my tongue.
nice work...


----------



## Patrude (Oct 6, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> In an effort to find some uses for my thousands of pen blanks & some scrap size pieces of wood I was saving for inlay work that never happened I decided to try something new to me.
> 
> This is 3 pieces of Flame Maple ( slight error on my part one of the blanks was inadvertently turned out of the other two grain patterns) :dash2:
> Inside wood is African Orange Padauk & trimmed out with some Wenge.
> ...



 nicely done. Great contrast and good use of small pieces.


----------

